# Android Apps



## Gonk the Insane (Nov 2, 2016)

Recently I dragged myself into the 21st Century, and have started looking at Android apps for my phone (mostly just used phones for text/calls till now). I'm hooked up with a google account now, and I'm seeing how useful it can be to do certain things on the move, but I'm still pretty new to this app thing so I'm looking for recommendations.

I'm particularly interested in a simple notepad text editor that will let me write (preferably multiple) to-do lists, jot down writing ideas etc. I'd like to be able to a) do it on the phone, b) sync it up with my PC, and c) be able to add/edit on the PC (ideally without installing any further software on the PC, so a txt/rtf editor possibly?).

I saw there's a notepad++ app out there- is that any good? Are there better alternatives?

I'd like to keep things fairly simple, but if there are any other really useful apps then please do suggest.

also, I can't seem to find the google sync settings (the ones where you select which files/apps update to google account) - anyone remember where they're tucked away? Been looking for ages


----------

